# Shooting Balls - Revised



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Let's see if this works this time.

I want one of these:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/253838/

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That makes two of us. My DH has junk all over the house.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

My friends Jack Russel would wear that machine right out. Man, that dog can play for 14 hrs a day and not tire out.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Great idea!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

:anim_lol: Ha! That's great! 

I have to admit, while I was watching, I was wondering what would happen if you loaded a cat into that thing? :smt033


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

That is one happy dog!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Reminds me of my parent's Lab at the end of their dock... She'd push a tennis ball with her nose, right up to the edge, then step on it and pull it back... for hours. When she'd miss with the paw, it would drop in the lake. She's watch it drift out to about 3-4 ft away, then dive in the water after it, grabbing the ball as she went in. She'd then swim back to the shore, carry the ball to the end of the dock, and play her game again...

When the neighbor's kids would come over, she'd tire out their arms before she'd quit retrieveing balls from the lake...

Sometimes when she was hot... black coat, summer heat... she'd just run down to the lake for a swim. She jump off the dock and paddle around for a few minutes, then head back to the shade.

Whe she was "working" with me, she'd retrieve multiple balls or sticks in one retrieve, gagging lake water the whole way, following whistle and arm signals to the ball I wanted her to retrieve first. When she swam, her whole back, from shoulders to tail would plane right up out of the water...

Great dog...

JeffWard


----------



## sesquipedalian101 (Apr 19, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Reminds me of my parent's Lab at the end of their dock...


My Brother-in-Law used to have a black lab that would fetch rocks... From the BOTTOM of the lake. He'd toss one out into the water and she would go right in -- and under -- until only the tip of her tail was showing... and wagging... You could tell when she found the rock because her tail would suddenly "freeze" and she would come bounding back out of the water with the rock. She would even find them in murky/muddy water! My Brother-in-law opined that she just grabbed the first rock she found, so we took a dry one from the beach and marked it with a Sharpie(tm) -- she came up with the same rock ten out of ten times -- even after she stirred up mud from the bottom...

I'm not a big Labrador fan, but I have to admit they are amazing dogs!

-101-


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> :anim_lol: Ha! That's great!
> 
> I have to admit, while I was watching, I was wondering what would happen if you loaded a cat into that thing? :smt033


HAHA that is great, I have 3 cats so how bout u get me the machine and Ill video tape the launch!!!


----------

